# ABS and Handbrake light on?



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey folks, interesting issue started lately since the weathers gone bone cold.

97HB 2wd 2.4L

I noticed the other day during the normal startup self test (all warning lights on, then off) that the ABS light went off, then came back on, along with the e-brake light. I applied and released the e brake several times thinking stuck switch. No.

The lights occasionally go off, but they always come back, and ALWAYS simultaneously.

Any ideas???


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Check your brake fluid level!!!


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

God dammit if it was something that dumb im gonna slap myself...

New fangled cars


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

I slapped myself...


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

68Datsun510 said:


> I slapped myself...


:fluffy: Definitely worth the pain then!!


----------

